# WOW!! THOR BASS GUITARS



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok its been years since ive played bass but man these things make me want to start again
http://www.thorbass.com/


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2006)

Shape's not my thing, but man that grain is tasty.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 25, 2006)

Check out the MONSTER its a cross between an electric and an acoustic-electric


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2006)

"If Paul McCartney Was In A Black Metal Band".


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 25, 2006)

> "If Paul McCartney Was In A Black Metal Band".



HAHAHAHA


----------



## Pauly (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## This Dying Soul (Oct 25, 2006)

If only I could get basses like these in left hand.

For less than the cost of a kidney that is.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> "If Paul McCartney Was In A Black Metal Band".


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 25, 2006)

OMG IM TAKEING THAT PIC ^^^ 
l l l

I love how he uses all that zebra wood


----------



## keithb (Oct 26, 2006)

Killer.


----------



## Vince (Oct 26, 2006)

dude, fucking fretless no less? man, that looks awesome!


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

Jesus H Murphy those look amazing!!
And by amazing i mean i need money NOW!1


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Oct 28, 2006)

mmm....sandwich.


----------



## Son of Magni (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey there, I'm glad you like my work  
Thanks for the props, and thanks to Brutalizer Guitars for turning me on to your site.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Oct 28, 2006)

Greetings, and welcome to SS!

Nice laminate work, and I love the headstock logo...it's like a bicycle badge! Super cool!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 29, 2006)

> Hey there, I'm glad you like my work
> Thanks for the props, and thanks to Brutalizer Guitars for turning me on to your site.



Hey good to see ya got on man


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 13, 2007)

Saw this on another forum. Felt the need to share  Wonder if he'll do guitars too


----------



## Son of Magni (Jul 13, 2007)

hah!


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 13, 2007)

Well that answers my question.


----------



## Son of Magni (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, linked back from the hit log! Isn't technology wonderful?

Lots of good pics at my myspace if you're interested: myspace.com/thorbass...
- SoM


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 14, 2007)

God damn, what's pricing like on these? Do you require that we give you a body part, or a small child for one of these?


----------



## Son of Magni (Jul 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> God damn, what's pricing like on these? Do you require that we give you a body part, or a small child for one of these?



Way less than you'd think. I'm not really trying to make a lot of money, just enough to cover costs and buy tools


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 9, 2008)

Came across this one, seems more recent.

And holy crap @ it.


----------



## stuh84 (Aug 9, 2008)

That



Is



AWESOME!


I want one, it could double as a table its that big


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 9, 2008)

B Lopez said:


>


 
9-String = tEh sEx!!


----------



## Durero (Aug 9, 2008)

Holy shit, OMFG,  etc. at all the pics in this thread!

Freakin sexy stuff Son of Magni


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 9, 2008)

Really awesome stuff indeed. Bass builders for some reason tend to go a little crazier on the wood selections than the average guitar luthier. They also tend to build customs for a lot cheaper as well.


----------



## Gone_in_the_Wires (Aug 16, 2008)

Does he have any seven string guitars? These are awesome!


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 16, 2008)

Argh, ME WANTS! Must...find...job...


----------



## Son of Magni (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I just happened to check in and I see you have some more pics 

Looks like you missed one though, take a look!

[myspacevid]31793036[/myspacevid]


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 27, 2008)

Damn, your located in NH, I'm going there in Oct for vacation. Don't suppose you have any of this shit in any shops down there that I can poke away at?  I'm not much of a bass player but these look like fucking sex.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice looking basses!! The grain patterns looks really sweet!


----------



## Son of Magni (Aug 27, 2008)

Son of Magni said:


> Hey guys, I just happened to check in and I see you have some more pics
> 
> Looks like you missed one though, take a look!
> 
> [myspacevid]31793036[/myspacevid]



quoted to be seen...

Oh and JJ contact me and maybe you can come visit if it works out. Also to whoever asked, I do have a 7-string guitar in the works, kind of on the back burner right now but it will happen...


----------



## Naren (Aug 28, 2008)

Those are some pretty sweet looking basses. The fretless on the first page looks great and I think the 7-string bass looked pretty nice too.

Unfortunately I haven't owned a bass in about 3 years now, but I'm thinking of buying a new one within the next few months. Can't pay the kind of money to go custom, though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 28, 2008)

Son of Magni said:


> quoted to be seen...
> 
> Oh and JJ contact me and maybe you can come visit if it works out. Also to whoever asked, I do have a 7-string guitar in the works, kind of on the back burner right now but it will happen...



Well, my room is booked  I'm staying at the Attitash resort. How far away are you from Bartlett/North Conway?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 1, 2008)

Some beautiful wood they use, the shape is alright too, nice basses.


----------

